# my new halfmoon male



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

his colours are nothing ive seen here before


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Multi colored rose tail. Do you plan to spawn him? In my personal opinion, he is pet quality as the rose tailing is a huge fault and shows he has some of the x factor genes in his bloodline, which can produce offspring with more severe rose tailing and messed up scaling. Hes a cutie though.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

i do lol. my red male is worse though, his tail is uneven around the edges. im mostly breeding for better quality bettas than what the petshops are selling. only the black lines i plan to breed for show fish..for this new male ive chosen a red female with extended red but she's a veil though. i would try the female HM but there is something wrong with her and i cant figure out what it is so im going to euthanise her. she looks awful


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are breeding for quality, then skip the rose tails as they will cause swimming issue as they mature. The extended webbing will make it so much more difficult for the fish to swim, and to be honest the health of the fish ( offspring too) should be the main priority. If you do breed him the best bet is the veil as the reduced rays may help the lines, but it will still have that x factor in there.


----------



## neauxla (Feb 19, 2014)

He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely fish!


----------

